# Sully Special



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi all. Has anybody any knowledge of Sully Special watches. Picked one up at a market in west wales this weekend. Will post pictures soon.

Looks to be c. 1960's in decent condition and keeping good time. Not much info on web. Watch labelled 'swiss made' however Sully brand may have originated in UK. Any feedback would be appreciated.

Ta.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

I picked up one because I liked the name.

It was a 21J FHF72 in a base metal case with a stainless steel back.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry photos took a while, but this is my latest find. Still looking for some history. Can anyone identify the movement?


----------

